# ID help



## Ben Shook (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just got my hands on some wood today, and I have no idea what it is. All I know is that it came from West Virginia. Pics are coming. Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 8, 2015)

FOG wood?

looks like elm to me....whatever it is, nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Apr 8, 2015)

Please forgive my stupidity, but what is FOG wood?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2015)

beech??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 8, 2015)

Ben Shook said:


> Please forgive my stupidity, but what is FOG wood?


FOG...Found On Ground

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Apr 8, 2015)

I got ya.


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> beech??


With those small rays and that spalting I would say you are correct Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2015)

I dont know anything beech but it looks a little like
Syc.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 9, 2015)

Fagus grandifolia, American beech. The bark shows a tree that had beech bark disease. The wood rots quickly. Your wood clearly shows ray fleck common to beech. Sycamore fleck is smaller in length, however quarter sawn can be more bold in character than beech.


----------



## Ben Shook (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr. Peet, I just looked up beech bark disease, and this came from an affected area in WV on a distribution map. I believe that is it. Thanks for the info.


----------

